# G Pulchra setup



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Had a habisphere and a T so put them together

She has 3 levels to muck about and a few tunnels under the sub 







[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pnNHJnxSj]


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty cool set up!


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

cheers mate, settling in


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Impressive setup chap, I also admire your choice of ornament on the top of it. : victory:


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers mate, it sat in a cupboard for years, finally found it's spot! :2thumb:


----------



## jaymac123 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice that spider looks huge mate. Tank looks really good aswell. Well smart.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers mate yeah she is getting on now but the calmest T i've ever owned. May change on her next molt though


----------



## jaymac123 (Aug 25, 2017)

What species is she mate


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

jaymac123 said:


> What species is she mate


Grammostola Pulchra, known as the Brazilian Black Tarantula.


----------



## jaymac123 (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

The whole thing looks fabulous. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

cheers mate!: victory:


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

That's super neat, what a beautiful piece of cork bark!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Grammostola pulchra need absolutely bone dry sub. Also I'd be extremely worried about the "drop" at the front. If your gorgeous gal decided to go for a climb that sort of drop would more than likely kill or severely injury her.

I'd add about 4-5 inch sub.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

It's cool she's ok, thanks though : victory:

The sub was dry enough when I put her in and she sits on cork till it totally dries out, as she always has. The only height is at the side where now sits a rock and water dish. The front theres not gap the corks pushed right up, same with back. Tbh i'm not really one to worry about height but I do play somewhat by the rules.


----------

